#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Goedkoop DMX Via Pc

## Chays

Hoi,

Ik volg de laatste weken jullie berichten met veel interesse na veel zoeken op het forum maar besloten om zelf een vraag te posten.

Ik wil voor een drive in disco/verhuurbedrijf mijn dmx signaal sturen via de pc maar programma's als LJ van Martin met bijbehorende hardware zijn gewoon veel te duur!

Is er een goedkope manier of evt een eenvoudig schema om zelf te solderen.

Dit zou gebruikt gaan worden voor het sturen van 8 pars, scans en wat effecten zoals moonflowers, strobe, wizard en natuurlijk rook.

Bij voorbaat dank voor uw reactie's

Groet Gijs

----------


## ronny

vorig jaar, of misschien het jaar daarvoor( weet het niet helemaal precies[8)]) heeft er in elektuur een volledig ontwerp gestaan om via de printerpoort een lpt naar dmx convertor aan te sturen. de volledige hardware wordt daar beschreven en je kan daar ook de nodige software voor krijgen.

de kosten zijn iets van niets in vergelijking met de duurdere programma's.

Wel moet je een niet al te veelzijdige gebruikersinterface verwachten. De mogelijkheden zijn beperkt, maar voor jouw toepassingen kan het nog wel eens heel goed lukken.

site van elektuur voor meer info: www.elektuur.nl

hopelijk heb je hier wat aan.

mvg
ronny

----------


## driesmees

het is 14 voor de kit, maar zit daar ook software bij?

----------


## jack

Ik heb zelf daslight.
Kost rond de 400 euro.
Software is gratis te downloaden op www.daslight.com
Kun je het uitproberen!

----------


## driesmees

kost die maar 400?
leuk, ik heb de software staan, maar de hardware niet...

----------


## jurjen_barel

voor iedereen die het artikel niet kan vinden:
http://elektuur.o4s.com/C1256C1B0046...ighlight=2,dmx

k wilde m zelf ook opzoeken, dus kleine moeite om de url ook hier te plaatsen  :Wink:

----------


## Chays

Allemaal bedankt voor jullie reacties 

Maar waarom is het allemaal zo duur???

Dat setje uit de elektuur is mischien wel wat maar kan iemand me vertellen of je met zo'n zelfbouw ding. Een beetje uit de voeten kan?

En welke software zou je dan kunnen gebruiken want martin etc etc gaat dan natuurlijk niet door.

Nogmaals hartelijk dank voor jullie reactie's

Gijs

----------


## ronny

de auteur die het ontwerp gemaakt heeft, heeft ook eigen software geschreven. die kan je tegen een kleine vergoeding bij hem bestellen.

Het betreft hier een zeer eenvoudige interface zoals op een scenesetter om maar iets te noemen. Maar voor jouw toepassingen denk ik wel dat het goed is, zeker omdat je niet veel geld wou uitgeven.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Chays

Ik denk dat ik me er maar gewoon aan ga wagen voor het geld hoef ik het iig niet te laten

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte 

DANK

----------


## driesmees

kan je eens een review schrijven? kan ik kiujken of ik em ook koop(vooral over de software eigenlijk)

----------


## Jurrie

Driesmees, hoe kom je bij die 14 euro? de losse printplaat kost al 15,45...

Wat kost het setje daadwerkelijk werkend, weet iemand dat?

----------


## driesmees

http://www.dil.nl/NL/details.asp?artcode=P010212-1

----------


## ronny

dat is alleen voor de print he. dan heb je nog geen componentjes en je moet het zelf nog solderen.
En die geprogrammeerde ic die je er ook op moet zetten die kost alleen al iets van een 50[:0]

mvg
ronny

----------


## Chays

Voor de zaak geen probleem voor de hobby 
word het dan al een stuk minder interesant.

NIKS is goedkoop

----------


## ralph

Nee, een wandeling op de hei of langs het strand is goedkoop. Snap je probleem niet zo;' je weet wat iets kost, dan weet je dat je door moet sparen of je wensen bijstellen.
Een conventionele tafel heb je al voor heel wat minder euri, naar grote waarschijnlijkheid ook prima voor jouw doel.

Zoek je een hobby project? lijkt mij 50 euro voor een half jaar pielen en slepen een super goedkope hbby..wat zeg ik: laat ie 500 euro kosten voor een heel jaar...kan je echt noet voor gaan voetballen....

welkom in de echte wereld...

----------


## Ronald NF

Hey,

Misschien is dit nog een site met wat interessante dingetjes:
http://www.soundlight.de/index.htm

Groetjes,

----------


## jop

Er staat 2x het electuur bouwpakket op die site. Weet iemand toevallig het verschil?

http://www.dil.nl/NL/details.asp?artcode=P010212-41

http://www.dil.nl/NL/details.asp?artcode=P010212-1

----------


## mp3joeri

de bovenste is de PIC en de onderste de printplaat zelf, komt dus neer op zo'n  75

----------


## Chays

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Nee, een wandeling op de hei of langs het strand is goedkoop. Snap je probleem niet zo;'



Ik dacht dat ik al had aangegeven dat ik een amateur ben op dit gebied. Ik zou het dan ook zonde vinden als ik er na een half jaar knutsellen erachter zou komen dat het geheel niet werkt.

Om terug te komen op het voetballen hierbij weet je wat je kan verwachten voor je geld. Ik heb hier geen idee over is het dan zo raar dat ik mijn aankoop eerst goe d overweeg. 

Ik heb niet eens een schema en kan dus ook niet zien of het hobby project niet te hoog gegrepen is.

Dank

Groet gijs

----------


## R. den Ridder

als ik je postings zo lees, gekoppeld aan je vragen over, en eisen aan de programamtuur zou ik er gewoon lekker niet aan beginnen.
als je al weinig ervaring hebt met electronica en proggen lijkt het me een hels karwei om dit zelf te doen

maar kijk dit eens na, mogelijk veel beter:
http://www.cds.nl/products/LCDataSheet.html

----------


## R. den Ridder

en daarbij, de print van electuur gaat via de printerpport, geloof nooit dat dit super werkt, een maat van mij is hier ook mee aan het spelen geweest, maar kwam niet boven 100 stabiele lijnen uit

----------


## thewillows

Nu redelijk betaalbaar, kijk maar eens bij ons op de site.
DMX op je PC via de seriele poort, vanag een kleine 40 euro als bouwkit.
Er zijn meerdere freewareprogramma's die heel goed overweg kunnen met deze interface.

Ook zijn er allerlei andere interfaces, zoals 9 kanaals led pwm controller, 6 kanaals dimmer, relais printen etc.

Het doel van onze producten: DMX bereikbaar maken voor iedereen!

----------


## Dikke Foaf

2e hands lightjockey via printerpoort mss iets?

----------


## -Aart-

Leuke site en zo te zien productjes waar veel vraag naar is (hier op het forum in ieder geval  :Wink:  
Ik vraag me wel af waarom je het Martinprotocol nog zou gaan ondersteunen ?.. Of bedoel je daarmee alleen dat de DMX in tegenfase kan ? 

Ben nu zelf toevallig bezig de DMX/LPT interface van Elektuur te bouwen, ben wel benieuwd of en hoe snel dat werkt. Huisgenoot gaat voor een studieproject wat software maken. 
Plaatje: http://aart.vslcatena.nl/fotos/lptdmx1.jpg

----------


## wimbru

Velleman brengt volgende week een kit uit; kijk eens naar
http://www.falco.be/store/product_in...7cdbbc18f70858

----------


## laserguy

... dat heb ik dus vorige maand ook op dit forum gepost... Kit is al een tijdje uit. En werkt voortreffelijk. Trouwens zij zijn fout:
de K8062 is de KIT (dus zelf solderen) maar kost minder dan 100.00,-. Zij bedoelen waarschijnlijk de VM8062, de kant en klaar gebouwde versie.

----------


## o rama

vraagje: is er nu wel of niet een pc to dmx interface van een derde die het martin protocol ondersteunt?

----------


## o rama

oops, zie nu pas wat een oude thread dit is..
ben bang dta ik t zelf zal moeten utzoeken...

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Er is geen interface van een andere leverancie voor Martin Lightjockey, dit komt doordat Martin een beveiliging heeft gemaakt waardoor alleen hun eigen (en dure) interface werkt.

----------


## o rama

bedankt voor de info.
weet iemand toevallig wat een goed laternatief is voor lightjoskey?
daslight? freestylers?

groetje,

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:weet iemand toevallig wat een goed laternatief is voor lightjoskey?
> daslight? freestylers?



Een Enttec dongeltje met Freestyler of nog beter MagicQ.

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Kies dan voor een dongel welke een eigen controller heeft zoals die van DMX4ALL. Staat je PC niet zo te zwoegen om de DMX datastroom constant te houden. Scheelt weer processortijd.

Kijk een bij http://www.thewillows.nl voor nog geen 55 euro heb je al een USB naar DMX dongel met eigen microcontroller.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

De Enttec dongle heeft dan misschien wel geen eigen processor, maar is wel de enige dongle in zijn prijsklasse (66,07 euro btw inbegrepen huidige promoprijs) die in een metalen behuizing zit en echte neutrik conectoren heeft, kwaliteit dus voor een extreem lage prijs.
Het is ook de dongle waar de meeste software voor geschreven word, en is  bij mijn weten de enige waar het sublieme MagicQPC van Chamsys op werkt. Het feit alleen al dat deze software hierop werkt maakt dit dongeltje onbetaalbaar (je krijgt bijna een hog voor 66,07 euro, dit alleen al doet die 11 euro verschil met de willows dongel 1000x in het niets vallen). Bijkomende groot voordeel is ook dat hij ook als DMX in kan gebruikt worden, bvb bij Lightjockey of tal van andere programma's.
Wij hebben al honderden van deze dongles verkocht, draaiende op 386 's tot pentium 4's zonder enig probleem, de PC moet inderdaad iets harder werken dan bij een dongle met processor, maar dit hele kleine beetje processorkracht is echt te verwaarlozen, hier zijn PC toch voor gemaakt, niet.
Voor die mensen die dan toch een dongle met een eigen processor willen is er ook de Pro versie, kost ietsjes meer maar dan heb je ook meteen wat meer. Bedenk wel dat het nog even zal duren vooralleer alle programma's aangepast zullen zijn om met deze Pro dongle te werken.

----------


## o rama

Goeie informatie Peter!

----------


## JasperT

Ander alternatief is VisualDMX: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/nieuws/te...d=105&zoneid=7
Heb ik nu een paar keer mee gewerkt en bevalt me erg goed. Standjes en sequences maken gaat retesnel, fixtures toevoegen en adresseren is erg makkelijk en icm visual3d kun je van te voren je shows al proggen.
Wel moet er zoals met de meeste pc dmx systemen een externe controller aanhangen vind ik aangezien dit sneller werkt, maar dit kan via midi en kost dus ook geen drol.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JasperT_
> 
> Ander alternatief is VisualDMX: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/nieuws/te...d=105&zoneid=7
> Heb ik nu een paar keer mee gewerkt en bevalt me erg goed. Standjes en sequences maken gaat retesnel, fixtures toevoegen en adresseren is erg makkelijk en icm visual3d kun je van te voren je shows al proggen.
> Wel moet er zoals met de meeste pc dmx systemen een externe controller aanhangen vind ik aangezien dit sneller werkt, maar dit kan via midi en kost dus ook geen drol.



Lijkt een beetje op Martin Lightjockey zo te zien.

ik werk nu al een paar maanden met Martin LightJockey en werkt goed, en goede support  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeAl

VisualDMX ziet er best leuk en veelbelovend uit, maar heb je al gezien wat die DMX output USB interface kost?
Staat momenteel in de "aanbieding" voor 999,- EUR!
Dat noem ik geen alternatief voor deze posting van Chays (alweer meer dan een jaar oud).

Ben nog altijd heel tevreden met mijn Lpt/DMX interface van Elektuur en gratis FreeStyler software. Een interface via de parallelle printerpoort is eigenlijk beetje verouderd, maar ik heb hem voor weinig geld in elkaar gezet (AVR µC zelf geprogrammeerd).

Alain

----------


## zama

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeAl_
> 
> Ben nog altijd heel tevreden met mijn Lpt/DMX interface van Elektuur en gratis FreeStyler software. Een interface via de parallelle printerpoort is eigenlijk beetje verouderd, maar ik heb hem voor weinig geld in elkaar gezet (AVR µC zelf geprogrammeerd).
> 
> Alain



Ik heb gehoord dat de Lpt/DMX interface traag is.
Is dat bij u ook het geval, DeAl?

----------


## DeAl

Hey zama,

Hoe bedoel je traag?
Traag kan je op meerdere manieren interpreteren:
1) de PC/software is traag en is niet in staat om de interface voldoende snel van data te voorzien.
2) de interface converteert de data (te) langzaam
3) of de DMX frequentie is te laag.

Met Freestyler op een pentium 4 PC heb ik nog geen problemen ondervonden.
De interface werkt intern razendsnel (AVR RISC processor) en zet moeiteloos de maximale DMX frequentie op de lijn.

Enige nadeel is misschien dat de interface "slechts" 480 kanalen van de 512 kan uitsturen.
En als ik me niet vergis, stuurt de interface steeds alle 480 kanalen aan, ook als je er bvb maar de eerste 64 zou gebruiken.

Alain

----------


## deejayke

hoi DeAl, ik heb een zelfgebouwde interface welke compatibel is met freestyler, maar zoveel kan ik nog niet met dit programma  :Frown: weet je soms waar ik daar een handleidinkje van kan downe?
grtzzzz

----------


## LichtNichtje

Het nadeel bij het USB/DMX "Blokje" van Enttec heb ik gemerkt dat wanneer je er een USB muis bij opsteekt, soms mijn pcke het niet getrokken krijgt (this wel ne celeron, maja, normaal is da toch ervoor gemaakt, niet??)

Nu heb ik PS2 muisje en bolt goe.

Misschien een tipje voor Entec/Chamsys: een soort USB paneeltje op de markt brengen zoals HOG pc: Programmer en Playback wing.

De lowbudget-man zal da zeker appriciëren

----------


## Stevie

Dag Lichtnichtje

Bij Chamsys bestaat dit al!
Zie www.chamsys.co.uk  (bij products --&gt;  PC wing met USB aansluiting).
Soft is gratis als ik me niet vergis!

mvg
Steven

----------


## cornedure

EDIT: MOD, kun je deze reactie verwijderen? Ik zie net dat ik gepasseerd werd in mijn antwoord.

Beste Lichtnichtje,

De wing bestaat al, namelijk de PC wing. Deze heeft 10 playbacks, 8 encoders en veel gebruikte knoppen (niet alle). 

prijs = 1500 

Je kan ook een playback wing op de PC installeren (voor zover de website correct is natuurlijk). Dat geeft je nog 24 faders extra.

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deejayke_
> 
> hoi DeAl, ik heb een zelfgebouwde interface welke compatibel is met freestyler, maar zoveel kan ik nog niet met dit programma weet je soms waar ik daar een handleidinkje van kan downe?
> grtzzzz



Kijk eens onder de HELP button, daar zit een complete help file achter, zelfs in het nederlands (in het help menu kiezen voor Openen en dan de file FreeStyler-NL.hlp selecteren.)
Ook is er een forum waar je vragen kunt stellen, kijk op http://www.freestylerdmx.be/

----------


## zama

Lichtnichtje,

Wat is uw processorsnelheid?


DeAl,

Met traag bedoel ik het volgende:

Stel je hebt 20 scanners op een rij.
De beweging die ze moeten doen is gewoon op en neer gaan (tilt) op hetzelfde moment.
Ik heb mij laten vertellen dat er dan vertraging zit.
Wanneer de laatste scanner aan zijn beweging begint, dan is de eerste scanner (bij wijze van spreken) al bezig met terug naar beneden te gaan.

Ik hoop dat het duidelijk is wat ik bedoel ...

----------


## Q-lighting

de dmx dongle bij the willows is zeker wel goed. ik heb er 2 en nog nooit problemen mee gehad :Big Grin: 
ik stuur er vanalles mee aan, van par 36 tot mac2000.
en dat op freestyler[8)]

Q

----------


## lammensv

heejjj mensen,


Ik wil bij elektuur een bouw pakket kopen maar ik weet niet welke ik nodig heb kan iemand mij helpen het is voor het aansturen van 8 par 56 met 2 multi kabels 6 polige harting 

Ik heb ook nog een botex dc-4 dimming pack liggen..
als dat nodig is 
die gebruik ik nu maar het lijkt mij leuk om het via de pc te regelen

Ik heb 512 MB ram en windows XP PRO met g-force video kaart enzo0 mssen nividie audio kaart ik weet niet wat er allemaal nodig is 

anderss mail je ff dj_tripple@hotmail.com

KAN IEMAND MIJ PLEASE HELPEN

----------


## DeAl

@zama,

Tja, ik heb helaas geen 20 scans om dit te proberen, slechts 3 waarvan eentje niet hetzelfde merk.
Bij wijze van test zou ik kunnen proberen om 20 scans te proggen en mijn 2 identieke scans in te stellen op het eerste en laatste fixture startadres. Het zou me echt verbazen mocht er een vertraging tussen beide zijn.
Ik zal dit in de komende week even testen.

I'll be back.

@lammensv,

Je wilt dus niet-DMX apparatuur sturen via je PC?
Dan had je beter een nieuw topic gestart...
Ik neem aan dat hiervoor al zelfbouw schakelingen in Elektuur verschenen zijn, misschien even de zoekfunctie op hun site gebruiken?
Of wil je later ook DMX apparatuur aansturen (scans etc..)?
Dan moet je eerst een DMX interface voor je PC bouwen (bvb. Lpt/DMX) of kopen (zie boven) en vervolgens nog een DMX dimmerpack om jouw PAR's aan te sturen. Ook daarvoor is er in Elektuur een zelfbouw project verschenen, maar ik herinner me dat één van de componenten (DAC0800) heel moeilijk te verkrijgen en nog duur is ook.
Ook uit veiligheidsoogpunt lijkt het me beter om een DMX dimmerpack te kopen.

DeAl

----------


## lammensv

tnQ  maar dan ga ik liever verder met mijn dc-4 met een ingebouwd dimmerpack
8 tot 12 parre aansluiten scanners hoef ik niet het is voor een drive-inn en scanners hebben we al op een vrachtwagen zitten met een leuk controllertje
maar toch bedanktt

----------


## zama

@DeAl,

Je hoeft geen 20 scans te programmeren.
Je hoeft enkel de laatste scan op het laatst mogelijk startadres instellen, en dan het programma lopen en kijken als er vertraging op zit.

----------


## DeAl

@zama,

hmm, daar ben ik niet zo zeker van.
Het is namelijk zo dat je naar de Lpt/DMX interface [u]enkel</u> de DMX-waarden moet sturen voor de kanalen die effectief veranderen. Dus DMX-kanalen die "statisch" blijven, hoef je niet opnieuw door te sturen vanaf de PC. De µC van de interface slaat de actuele DMX-waarden voor alle 480 kanalen op en herhaalt deze tot er een nieuwe waarde voor een DMX-kanaal ontvangen wordt.
Als je in dit geval slechts 2 scans zou proggen, zou het niks mogen uitmaken welk startadres ze individueel hebben en zou er geen vertraging mogen zijn.

Maar, als de PC software steeds alle DMX kanalen opnieuw doorstuurt naar de interface, ook de niet gebruikte of statische, dan maakt het idd geen verschil of je nu 2 of 80 scans progt om er achter te komen of er een vertraging is tussen de eerste en de laatste scan.
Ik gebruik FreeStyler voor het proggen en weet niet hoe FS hier mee omgaat.
Maar ik probeer beide gevallen gewoon even uit.

Greetz,
Alain

----------


## DeAl

@zama,

OK, nu aan het testen met Freestyler + Lpt/DMX interface van Elektuur. 40 scans (6 DMX kanalen) geprogd, scan 1 op startadres 1, scan 2 op startadres 235. 5 van de 6 kanalen van alle scans staan op fade (alleen shutter kanaal is statisch), d.w.z. dat 200 van de 240 kanalen voortdurend van DMX waarde verandert.
Resultaat: scan 1 en 2 lopen perfect synchroon, niet de minste vertraging tussen beide.

Dus als iemand een vertraging heeft opgemerkt met de Lpt/DMX interface, heeft dat puur met de PC software te maken (of eventueel een heel langzame PC).

Was een leuke test, ook voor mezelf.
Alain

----------


## tommyikke

Ik had ff een vraagje...
Waarvoor staat DMX eigenlijks???

greetzz Tommyikke

----------


## DeAl

DMX512 staat voor Digital MultipleX met 512 individuele data pakketjes.

----------


## zama

@DeAl,

Merci voor de test.

----------


## Mifex

Ik weet niet welke ik moet kiezen, die van the willows of de enttec. Ik weet niet wat hte verschil is. En kan je  met freestyler dmx ook onder je toetnsen van het toetsenbord programma's setten, net als bij martin LJ.. druk je b.v F1 en dawn heb je daar een leuk progje onder, f10 is strobo, enz enz..

Gr

----------


## lucken

met de gratis chamsys PC software en een enttec interface kan u de functietoetsen gebruiken voor het starten van programma's. 

Hartelijke groeten,

Luc

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Je kunt bij Freestyler 30 buttons definieeren waaronde je bepaalde functies zet of complete scenes/steps etc.
Daarnaast kun je de keyboard toetsen koppelen aan allerlei functies (dus ook de 30 buttons)

----------


## Mifex

en welke dmx dongle kan ik het best nemeN? ik gebruik Freestyler en ik wil er graag 2 scans op aansluiten (later nog meer) en dan met usb naar mijn laptop.

Die van thewillow's heb ik al gezien maar ik ben nieuw in het gebruik van dongles dus ik wil even een goede keus weten rond de 75 euro.

----------


## johan L.

Je zou eens in het andere topic hier nog geen 5 posts onder kunnen kijken over Freestyler

----------


## Mifex

over freestyler heb ik het al gevonden, maar mijn vraag was welke dongle ik het best kan nemen.

----------


## Mifex

Ik zit nog te twijfelen tussen de enntec dongle en die van the willow's... DSe enttec heeft geen eigen processor en mijn laptop komt uit de jaren 80.. HEEL SLOOM DUS... wat kan ik nou het beste nemen? Ik ga freestyler gebruiken maar vast ook nog een keer wat beters. De meningen verschillen. Wat is het nu het voordeel dat je een eigen processor in dat dingetje heb zitten? 

Gr

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Het voordeel van een eigen processor is dat de DMX interface er voor zorgt dat er een constante datastroom is op je DMX lijn.
Heb je een trage pc in combinatie met een interface zonder eigen processor dan loop je veel kans dat je programma niet vlekkeloos werkt, en dat je DMX lijn storingen heeft, dus vreemde verschijnselen bij je lichtapparatuur.

----------


## Mifex

maar die van thewillows kan niet alle leuke programma's aan toch? 

heeft iemand de voor en nadelen van de entecc en de dmx4all?

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Als je een dongle wil waar zowat alle programma's mee kunnen werken, en ook als DMX in kan gebruikt worden, is er geen keuze, ga voor de Enttec.
Dit is de enige no budget dongle die met de gratis Chamsys software werkt, dit alleen al maakt hem onbetaalbaar.
Wij hebben er al honderden verkocht, en niemand heeft tot nu toe echte problemen voor zover ik weet.
Als jouw pc echt zo oud en traag is, wordt het dan niet eens tijd om hem te vervangen. Laat ik het zo zeggen, voor een stuk minder dan de prijs van bvb een Martin Lightjockey pakket (enkel soft en dongle) koop je een nieuwe portable plus een dongle die samen met de chamsys software erbij het martin pakket mijlen ver achter zich laat.

----------


## Mifex

Nee een nieuwe pc zit er niet in. Hij is wel oud maar windows 98 draait er wel op. Ook haal ik alle programmas er vanaf todat er alleen dingen overblijven voor de DMX. 

Dus moet ik nu voor de enttec gaan of voor de dmx 4all. En waar heb je dmx OUT voor nodig?

----------


## Mifex

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mifex_
> 
> Nee een nieuwe pc zit er niet in. Hij is wel oud maar windows 98 draait er wel op. Ook haal ik alle programmas er vanaf todat er alleen dingen overblijven voor de DMX. 
> 
> Dus moet ik nu voor de enttec gaan of voor de dmx 4all. En waar heb je dmx OUT voor nodig?



Niemand? ik moet het z.s.m weten omdat er een feest aankomt!

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Ik denk dat alles toch al gezegd is, ga voor de standaard die iedereen gebruikt de Enttec dus.




> citaat:En waar heb je dmx OUT voor nodig?



Als er geen DMX OUT (uit dus) kan je er uiteraard niets mee doen, zo'n ding is gemaakt om DMX uit te sturen.
Ik denk dat je bedoeld DMX IN, dat is dus om DMX IN uw PC te krijgen. Bvb om extra playbacks te krijgen uit een of andere dmx tafel (werkt bvb met MagicQ), of om DMX te testen, uiteraard met een daarvoor geschreven programma zoals DMXCAP.

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

Tja, ze willen je zo graag een enttec verkopen, dan ben je haast wel genoodzaakt die te nemen, veel suc6 ermee

enne Peter, het ligt er wel heel dik bovenop....

----------


## johan L.

Maar het blijft wel 1 van de weinige die met ontzettend veel verschillende software werkt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Jongens toch, wij verkopen deze dingen bij de vleet, net omdat het de standaard is, zowel in en uit is,  en met zowat alle software kan werken. 
Daarboven kosten ze geen drol, wie nu echt denkt dat wij aan zo'n dingetje nog veel verdienen is ook al mis. Het noemt de Open USB DMX interface met als grote voorbeeld de gratis open source software. De bedoeling van de makers is om voor de laagst mogelijke kost iedereen met dmx kennis te laten maken en hen er iets uit te laten leren. Alle benodigde info om zelf programma's te maken kan je van Enttec verkrijgen, en net dit maakt het hele project zo interessant. 
Dat je voor enkele euro's een DMX interface krijgt is eigelijk bijzaak, omdat hardware nu eenmaal niet gratis kan gemaakt worden kost het je iets. 
De mensen die deze interfaces al bij ons gekocht hebben weten hoeveel plezier we erin hebben om dit hebbedingetje te verkopen, veelal komen deze mensen met hun PC tot bij ons, daarop installeren wij gratis alle drivers, en de meest gebruikte software waaronder MagicQ, daarboven geven we ze meestal nog een korte opleiding in het gebruik van dit programma. Meestal kost ons dit zo'n 2 uur tijd, waar wij niks voor terugvragen, behalve ons af en toe eens te laten weten wat ze ermee gedaan hebben en of alles naar behoren werk. 2 uur van onze kostbare tijd kost al meer dan wat dit ding kost.

----------


## Mifex

Denk eraan dat mijn laptop een oudje is he!! dus misschien niet met de enttec overweg gaat. Ik heb peter zojuist een mailtje gestuurd en nu ga ik wachten op antwoord.!

----------


## Mifex

Ik heb besloten om voor de dmx4all te gaan omdat peter ook twijfelde of de enttec op mijn labtop zou kunnen. Het is een beetje ver om naar breda te rijden om te kijken of hij het doet ik woon namelijk in almere. Ik ga gewoon voor de dmx 4all, want freestyler werkt daarop en dat vind ik al voldoende. Iedereen bedankt voor zijn/haar hulp. 

Gr

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> ... samen met de chamsys software erbij het martin pakket mijlen ver achter zich laat.



De verkoopspraatjes moeten toch niet té overmoedig worden... De positieve kanten van een product aanwijzen is één ding, onwaarheden gaan vertellen is iets anders.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> ...wie nu echt denkt dat wij aan zo'n dingetje nog veel verdienen is ook al mis. ...
> ... Meestal kost ons dit zo'n 2 uur tijd, waar wij niks voor terugvragen, behalve ons af en toe eens te laten weten wat ze ermee gedaan hebben en of alles naar behoren werk. 2 uur van onze kostbare tijd kost al meer dan wat dit ding kost...



Als ik het zo hoor is Euro-PA een liefdadigheidsinstelling! Producten winstvrij verkopen en diensten leveren zonder betaling. Alweer, niet té ver gaan met de marketing, of de jonge snaken op dit podium zouden het bijna nog gaan geloven.


Alle gekheid op een stokje, niet overdrijven.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaate positieve kanten van een product aanwijzen is één ding, onwaarheden gaan vertellen is iets anders.



Ik denk niet dat hier veel onwaarheden verteld zijn, wat software betreft heeft iedereen zijn smaak uiteraard. De een vind pakket A beter dan pakket B, ik durf er eerlijk voor uit te komen dat na vergelijk van zowat alle pakketten wij (en ook een aantal van onze klanten) het Chamsys programma het beste vinden (en ik heb echt niets rechtstreeks met Chamsys te maken). Een van de allergrootste pluspunten naast het feit dat het een heel erg goed ontwikkeld programma is door lichttechniekers voor lichttechniekers, is dat het PC pakket identiek werkt als de echte tafels en programma's uitwisselbaar zijn tussen beide platformen. Wij bereiden bvb op een pc met Capture en Magicq PC sommige show voor, en hebben dan enkel de file te verplaatsen naar de echte tafel voor het werk on the road.

Wij zijn absoluut geen liefdadigheidsinstelling, maar een bedrijf met vaste kosten zoals gebouwen, vrachtwagens, electricitiet, telefoon, verzekeringen en zelf lonen.
Wij verkopen uiteraard onze producten met een normale winstmarge (als men tegenwoordig nog van normale winstmarges kan spreken), enkel bij de Open USB DMX interface ligt de prioriteit niet op winst, maar op zoals al vermeld zoveel mogelijk mensen met DMX kennis te laten maken voor een zo laag mogelijke prijs. Dit start bij Enttec zelf en gaat bij ons als distributeur gewoon verder. Dank zij zulke initiatieven van fabrikanten zoals Enttec en Chamsys die een professioneel PC pakket GRATIS aanbieden, kunnen jullie aan een professionele DMX sturing geraken voor bijna noppes.

----------


## Mifex

Ik heb hem binnen (die van the willow's) alleen ik heb 1 probleem. Windows 98 decteerd niet zoals xp de hardware (dat je het in je beeld ziet komen) maar je moet handmatig zoeken. Kan iemand mij helpen ik snap niet hoe je dat handmatig doet! ik weet ook niet onder wat dat ding valt: (com, usb, ltp bla bla)..

Graag hulp

alvast bedankt

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.thewillows.nl/main2.html 

geeft meerdere versies. 

USB gaat via de USB-interface, maar wil weel graag een goeie com-poort toegewezen hebben. 
Serieel gaat sowieso via een com-poort,(sub-d-9 pens
en LPT gaat via de paralelle 25 sub -d poort. 

En die moet je wel ergens toewijzen aan de software, waarschijnliojk onder extra, of opties oid. 
Dat bla bla, en je antieke lap-top doen echter het ergste vermoeden....

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

@ Mifex

Ik stuur je een mail met info over de installatie onder oude win98 systemen

----------


## Mifex

Mail ontvangen, waarin je zei dat je me nog terug zou mailen maar nog geen mailtje terug gezien :Wink:  misschien dat je hem wel heb gemaild, maar ik zeg het maar even omdat ik geen mail naar je toe kan sturen dan geeft hij foutmeldingen!

----------


## Mifex

Ik ben een stukje verder, nu is me probleem dat ik uit een lijst met allemaal hardware types kan kiezen, maar ik weet niet welke! welk hardware type moet ik kiezen?

----------


## Mifex

Zo, het gekloot van de hardwaretypes is voorbij, ik heb besloten om het gewoon via windows xp te doen allemaal VEEL en VEEL makkelijker. Nu mijn volgende probleem (ja de zoveelste van deze week[ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

Ik heb dus alles aangesloten, alles werkt perfect. Wanneer ik de scanners aansluit staan ze in black out stand en krijgen een singaal binnen. Zodra ik freestyler opstart werkt het ook nog gewoon goed. Wanneer ik aan de pan, tilt, gobo, kleur, shutter kanalen zit gaat hij vreemd doen. Wat gebeurd er?:

De scanners doen 1 handeling die ik zeg en nadat ze de handeling hebben uitgevoerd beginnen ze lekker met hun standalone programma en kan ik niets meer met freestyler besturen, 1 ding is wel vreemd de standalone programma's die ze doen wijken HEEL erg af van de standaard, het zijn dus standalone programma's die niet door de fabrikant ingeprogrammeerd zijn. [:0]

Het gaat hier trouwens om the winner scanners 2 en de dmx interface van the willows die kleine mini van 59.00 euro.  :Smile: 

Oja voordat jullie over dmx adresses beginnen. Ik voeg 2 scanners toe bij freestyler die nemen een autoadress aan en die zet ik op de scanners dus de DMX adressen zijn goed, daar ligt het niet aan.

Ik hoop dat jullie een oplossing hebben, 

Alvast bedankt.

Gr :Wink:

----------


## Thompson

Nu ik weer, Ik weet dus nu niet weer wat te kiezen.. The willows lijkt mij goedkoop maar wel iets te simpel.
Wat ik nu wil:
- 3D view
- mogenlijkheid voor 2 Movitec MovingHeads
- 12 parren 
- strobo
- Moonflower, Mozart, Wale ( lichteffecten )

Verder evt. een fogger

Bedrag onder de 200 euries houden en ik wil het thuis kunnen voorprogrammeren.
Het is voor mijn school ( lichtcommissie en moet voor einde schooljaar besteld zijn )

Ik hoop dat jullie mij een goed advies kunnen geven,
Alvast bedankt,
Lukas

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tonnie wittenaar_
> 
> Kies dan voor een dongel welke een eigen controller heeft zoals die van DMX4ALL. Staat je PC niet zo te zwoegen om de DMX datastroom constant te houden. Scheelt weer processortijd.



Denk dat met de huidige pc's dit geen probleem is

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door zama_
> 
> Lichtnichtje,
> 
> Wat is uw processorsnelheid?
> 
> 
> DeAl,
> 
> ...



Celeron 2.2Ghz in laptop

----------


## tonnie wittenaar

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door tonnie wittenaar_
> ...



Wel als je ook nog eens een MP3 player wilt laten draaien.

----------


## ejxam

Ik heb niet het hele onderwerp doorgelezen maar ik weet dat je bij velleman zelf een kitje kan kopen om te solderen (USB) die is dacht ik 30 euro, daar zit software bij. Je kunt hier op de site van J&H trouwens ook software downloaden.

----------


## Mifex

Ik ben immidels voorzien van een dmx4all. Werkt lekker, waren echter eerst problemen mee maar die zijn gefixt. De hq power zou ik niet nemen omdat die bij veel mensen stuk is gegaan na het gebruik van freestyler. Kijk even op www.thewillows.nl, goede service, goede apperaatjes.

Gr

----------


## wimbru

Eens iets anders: 
iemand wilt zowel video, als audio, als licht (DMX) sturen vanuit een Apple. In al de specificaties spreekt men van Windows-software. 
Ik vind wel USB naar midi (voor Apple), maar niet naar DMX.

----------


## tijn

Kijk hier eens naar:

http://www.lanbox.com/

Groeten,

Tijn

----------


## Mifex

Ik heb nu mijn winner scanners op freestyler draaien, 1 probleem is dat bij de macro's 1 scanner de macrovorm sloomer doet dan de ander waardoor je niet het mooie effect krijgt. (tegelijk). Ik heb de kabels gewisseld en nog is het bij dezelfde scanner dat die iets sloomer gaat.  
Iemand een idee?

ook had ik nog een vraagje, weet iemand hoe je bij een zelf gemaakte cue programma fade time instelt? zodat je met fade time kan ingrijpen?

gr

----------


## Mifex

Niemand een antwoord?

----------

